# Primary Fermentation in a Stainless Steel Pot



## Chopper (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been noticing some 7 gallon stainless steel pots (not tanks) on several winemaking supply web sites. Do any of you use a stainless steel pot for primary fermentation?

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 13, 2009)

i don't use them currently...but if the deal is right i would not hesitate


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't, I use 6 1/2 gallon juice buckets. I can see some using it BUT, don't use it for deep frying and cooking food that may burn in the bottom. Keep it for ONLY wine. Make sure you keep a lid on it and be prepared to transfer when the heavey fermentation is over.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 13, 2009)

Those pots are used mostly for brewing beer. I do use a stainless steel contained for my 1 gallon wine batches and I do not use them for anything else.
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are brew pots and would be very expensive primaries!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 14, 2009)

If you wanna ferment in stainless, get one of these.


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2009)

So how do you like your conical? What size is it..

With all the beer I make I still ferment in a bucket and then to galss carboy.


----------

